# Rode Video Micro Terrible Noise?



## karlington8 (Dec 2, 2015)

I purchased the Rode Video Micro (new microphone they came out with) and I'm a newbie to DSLR and so I might be a bit challenged....I don't know if the problem is me not doing something or the microphone, but it sounds SO noisy. All I did at first was just plug it in and record and unfortunately it sounded awful, but I realized I had been recording video on my Canon T5i in a picture mode so once I put it in Manual mode and also learned how to change the mic level settings, it sounds less noisy....but still noisy. The sound seems lower now too and there is noise and it sucks. My iphone recording device sounds so much better when I play a side by side comparison! 

What else can I do? Do you think it's the microphone? I bought from an authorized dealer store. I compared it to my iphone and my iphone's recording sounds so crisp clear and lovely compared to this mic's recordings. Please help! And thank you!


----------

